# 9mm using Winchester WST



## COP

I have loaded 200 rounds using 9mm 115 gr Sierra Tournament Master bullets using Winchester WST with a powder dump of 4.3 grains. Question: is that a safe powder load?


----------



## noylj

Where did you get the load?
Why would you load 200 rounds and *not* be sure that the load was safe?
I have one source that lists 5.2gn for starting load and 5.6gn as max. This is the ONLY source I have for WST and 9x19. I don't like any powder that has less than 0.8gn from start to max as that indicates that the testing authority probably had severe pressure spikes.
Your load is certainly less that the starting load, so it *should* be safe, but it may not cycle your gun.
I prefer something like WSF for 9x19.


----------



## rdstrain49

Be advised that loading less than minimum can also be very dangerous depending on the powder used. Checking Winchester's reloading data center, I don't find ANY loads for 9mm using WST powder. See for yourself here: Cartridge Loads - Hodgdon Reloading Data Center - data.hodgdon.com


----------

